# ibook bloqué au démarrage



## melaine (7 Novembre 2006)

hello tout le monde,
je viens de démarrer mon ibook et horreur il reste bloqué a l'affichage de la pomme (après avoir réalisé une migration de données vers mon macbook), quelles sont les manip' réalisables pour lui permettre de bien redémarrer ou de redémarrer a partir du cd d'install (je compte réinstaller l'OS). Voila, merci d'avance
Melaine


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2006)

melaine a dit:


> hello tout le monde,
> je viens de démarrer mon ibook et horreur il reste bloqué a l'affichage de la pomme (après avoir réalisé une migration de données vers mon macbook), quelles sont les manip' réalisables pour lui permettre de bien redémarrer ou de redémarrer a partir du cd d'install (je compte réinstaller l'OS). Voila, merci d'avance
> Melaine



bonjour

tu mets le cd/dvd d'install, tu appuyes "C" au démarrage et tu suis la procédure de réinstallation.....avec la possibilité de garder tes données

à+


----------



## toutnouveautoutbeau (14 Novembre 2006)

j'ai exactement le même pble
J'ai reinstaller le sys au debut en archivant
tjs la meme chose
donc ensuite en reinitialisant le DD et installe du Syst
idem
j'ai  installé un sys light sur mon ipod et il ne demarre pas dessus non plus 5alors que je lui est bien précisé dans les disques de demarrage 

bref il ne demarre que sur CD

De plus j'ai fait le test hard d'apple

No problemo
J'ai vidé la PRAM

tjs pareil

j'ai juste la pomme est ensuite il me dit d'appuyer sur le bouton demarrage pusieurs secondes 

bref il ne depasse plus la pomme

que faire d'autres ?


----------



## toutnouveautoutbeau (15 Novembre 2006)

Melaine

as-tu trouv&#233; une solution

est ce hard (un pble de contact ou autre ) ?

Merci

Ha au fait j'ai fait aussi la manip de la nvram
je n'ai pas d'autres id&#233;es


----------



## toutnouveautoutbeau (18 Novembre 2006)

bonjour

en fait hier j'ai fait le fsck que j'ai lu dans d'autres post
et il a redemarré
mais ce matin rebolote, il plante à la pomme grise

sauf que maintenant je peux démarrer en desactivant les extensions
moi qui croyait que cela n'existait plus depuis l'OS X ... on m'aurait menti  

Quelqu'un a eu le même souci ou connait l pble ??

Merci


----------

